

Mozilla/FF: privacy-related changes coming to CSS :visited - sjs382
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/03/privacy-related-changes-coming-to-css-vistited/

======
sjs382
So I guess CSS sprites won't work for :visited links anymore...

